# Pasta Texture Issue



## PolishedTopaz (Apr 14, 2012)

*I followed a basic recipe of*
*Flour {regular unbleached}*
*Egg*
*Oil*
*Salt*

*The pasta was edible ..... but the texture was unappetizing {rubbery and odd}, should I omit the salt? *


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 14, 2012)

Please list the quantities of each ingredient.  How long did you knead the dough?


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Apr 14, 2012)

*2 c. flour*
*2 eggs*
*1/4 tsp salt*
*1 tbsp oil*

*I didn't knead it for very long, maybe a minute or so. I found the dough very very soft and not looking like what I have seen on cooking shows, additionally it wasn't sheeting as I had seen it either. It got thin but didn't spread to fit the opening in the machine.*


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm thinking it would be the oil...


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 14, 2012)

Just flour and eggs is all you need.  Then you need to knead and 7-10 minutes of kneading is needed.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 15, 2012)

I use a flour with over 13% protien and I also wonder if you are cooking the pasta to long or you did not roll it thinly enough.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 15, 2012)

*According to the Italian Bibles: No Oil*

@ Polished Topaz,

After the Vet and I had returned from the phenomenal Leonardo Da Vinci Exhibition and dinner out last night, I had seen your post when we arrived home ... 

We had gone through my Italian Bibles in Italian; and the mistake is putting oil. It is not employed in making pasta dough.

Easy to remedy.

Have a lovely Wkend.
Margi Cintrano


----------



## CraigC (Apr 15, 2012)

How long did you let the dough rest? BTW, I find that fresh pasta has a softer texture than dry pasta when cooked.

Here is the basic recipe we use from Bibba Caggiano:

2 cups unbleached all purpose flour (we us KA)
3 Extra-large eggs (we use large eggs and about 2 Tbsp of water)

Put flour in the food processor. Break eggs into bowl then add to food processor. Add the water and pulse until crumbly looking but holds together when squeezed, adding more water as needed, being careful to not add too much. Dump onto a lightly floured board and knead til it comes together in a smooth ball (should not take much kneading). Flatten into a disc, wrap in plastic wrap and let rest in fridge for at least an hour.

When you're ready to roll, take the dough out of the fridge and divide it into workable size pieces for your pasta machine (we quarter it). Cover with the plastic to prevent drying while warming for a few minutes.

In one of her shows, we watched her technique for running the dough through the machine. She would have the machine on the widest setting. On a floured board, flatten a piece of the divided dough, pressing with your fingers until a rough rectangle is formed. Fold the dough in even thirds back onto itself to square up the edges of the rectangle. Flatten with your fingers. Run it through the machine starting with an end where you see the folds. Repeat this process at least once, using as little flour as possible, until you have a fairly even rectangle. Start running the dough through the smaller settings, flouring as needed, until you reach the desired thickness.


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 15, 2012)

PolishedTopaz said:


> View attachment 13499
> 
> View attachment 13500
> 
> ...


Looks like your dough might make nice wonton wrappers.  
I like to use freshly made pasta for baked dishes- mostly lasagna.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 15, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> Looks like your dough might make nice wonton wrappers.
> I like to use freshly made pasta for baked dishes- mostly lasagna.


Bill, do you boil the fresh lasagna noodles/sheets before you put them in the lasagna?


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 15, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Bill, do you boil the fresh lasagna noodles/sheets before you put them in the lasagna?


NO


----------



## Cerise (Apr 15, 2012)

PolishedTopaz said:


> *2 c. flour*
> *2 eggs*
> *1/4 tsp salt*
> *1 tbsp oil*
> ...


 
Except for the oil, my recipe is very similar. If you do add oil, only add 1 teaspoon.  The dough should be firm.  If not, add a little more flour.  If the dough is too firm, add about a teaspoon of water at a time.  Knead for about 3-4 minutes.


----------



## Cerise (Apr 15, 2012)

A few more tips. After you add the egg(s) to the well in the center of the flour, little by little, incorporate the flour from the sides into the egg(s). Add flour, as needed, to the work surface when kneading. Break off a small piece of dough and keep the rest covered as you work. Use a large enough pot to cook the pasta. Make sure the water comes to a boil first. I don't add oil to the water. Don't overcook. It takes a little practice, but worth the effort.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Apr 15, 2012)

Cerise said:


> A few more tips. After you add the egg(s) to the well in the center of the flour, little by little, incorporate the flour from the sides into the egg(s). Add flour, as needed, to the work surface when kneading. Break off a small piece of dough and keep the rest covered as you work. Use a large enough pot to cook the pasta. Make sure the water comes to a boil first. I don't add oil to the water. Don't overcook. It takes a little practice, but worth the effort.


 
*After reading everybodies tips I think I did a few things wrong. I didn't knead it long enough, I let the dough rest at room temp, I overcooked it and the sauce was wrong. Also I didn't use Semolina as a non-sticking agent and I really feel that adding the salt toughened the eggs and made them rubbery.*

*I however am NOT detered, as I said to whiney husband {who did not complain......this time} *
*" I don't look at this as a kitchen failure, just a non-success "*


----------



## Cerise (Apr 15, 2012)

PolishedTopaz said:


> *After reading everybodies tips I think I did a few things wrong. I didn't knead it long enough, I let the dough rest at room temp, I overcooked it and the sauce was wrong. Also I didn't use Semolina as a non-sticking agent and I really feel that adding the salt toughened the eggs and made them rubbery.*
> 
> *I however am NOT detered, as I said to whiney husband {who did not complain......this time} *
> *" I don't look at this as a kitchen failure, just a non-success "*


 
You did good, PT. Just a little tweaking & you'll love the end result.

Also, I use an Imperia.  On the first pass of dough, set the machine next to the widest setting.  On the next pass, tighten the rollers up & come down a notch.  You can always ball the dough up & start again.  Have fun.


----------

